# Using Archer rivet decals



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey folks has anyone used these before?
My question is can they be used on a primed surface or do you
need to apply them to bare plastic for best results. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have used the printed resin rivet and weld seam decals.

Most waterslide decals work best on a smooth, painted surface rather than bare plastic. Decals tend not to stick well to bare plastic. 

When I used them, I applied the decals to smooth grey primer, and used Micro Set/Micro Sol to make sure they settled down snugly. Then I just hit them with a little more primer.

You should cut the decals fairly close to the rows of rivets you are applying and I found the clear carrier film was not the most felxible (nor is the printed resin). With rivets its probably not an issue though. The weld beads do not bend so if you are working on something with angles, you need to measure and cut the decals to fit exactly.

The Archer decals are not cheap but are very good. Archer has fast service too if you order direct.

The vertical weld on this M4A3E2 Jumbo's side armor are archer decals.










The small cast serial number on the Jumbo's turret roof, behind the gun mantlet, is also an Archer decal.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info, don't usually apply to bare plastic but wasn't sure of
how well these would stick. Bad news about the flexibility though going to
have to think of something else for tight curves.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The resin details (rivets, welds, numbers, whatever) are printed on a solid sheet of decal film. So you have to cut out around what you want to apply. Im not sure how well they would work on a complex curve. But to wrap around something like an airplane wing or fuselage would be fine. You can also cut the rivets out and apply them individually in some areas. Its hard to see here but I couldnt get the weld to bend around the top of the hull armor so I had to cut little 1.5mm sections to apply. In this case its the resin being stiff, but the decal film itself was also a bit inflexible.


----------

